# BIRD FISHING (tenn. River)



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2011)

One of my all time favorite bird  Great shot....


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 5, 2011)

NICE PIC!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Birds need to offer fishing lessons...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 5, 2011)

Check his fishing license?


----------



## coreyc (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pic


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2011)

I have heard of fly fishing, but not bird fishing... my over active imagination was picturing a sparrow tied to the end of a line, lol.

Great picture


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a wonderful shot! Were you also fishing or what?


----------



## jackrat (Sep 5, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 5, 2011)

i love watching them fish when im fishing too  and great picture


----------

